# Box Support



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have two questions regarding the below referenced 2008 NEC section. Where would you install or see a raceway supported box that would require supporting the conduit within 18 inches of the enclosure/box? This leads to the code myth all boxes/enclosures are to be securely fasten i.e screwed or other wise fasten in place.

The other is in regards to support wires, " Support wire(s) used for enclosure support shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the
ceiling cavity." What does this mean to you? Would the wire need to be attached another structural member?
 
*314.23 Supports. *Enclosures within the scope of this article
shall be supported in accordance with one or more of
the provisions in 314.23(A) through (H).

*(F) Raceway-Supported Enclosures, with Devices, Luminaires,*
*or Lampholders. *An enclosure that contains a
device(s), other than splicing devices, or supports a luminaire(
s), lampholder, or other equipment and is supported
by entering raceways shall not exceed 1650 cm3 (100 in.3)
in size. It shall have threaded entries or have hubs identified
for the purpose. It shall be supported by two or more conduits
threaded wrenchtight into the enclosure or hubs. Each conduit shall be secured within 450 mm (18 in.) of the enclosure.

*(2) Support Wires. *The installation shall comply with the
provisions of 300.11(A). The enclosure shall be secured,
using methods identified for the purpose, to ceiling support
wire(s), including any additional support wire(s) installed
for that purpose. Support wire(s) used for enclosure support
shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the
ceiling cavity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> ......Where would you install or see a raceway supported box that would require supporting the conduit within 18 inches of the enclosure/box? ...........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

*what article is this located in?*

*(2) Support Wires. *The installation shall comply with the
provisions of 300.11(A). The enclosure shall be secured,
using methods identified for the purpose, to ceiling support
wire(s), including any additional support wire(s) installed
for that purpose. Support wire(s) used for enclosure support
shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the
ceiling cavity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

harry304e said:


> *what article is this located in?*
> 
> *(......*.


314.23(d)(1).


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> *what article is this located in?*
> 
> *(2) Support Wires. *The installation shall comply with the
> provisions of 300.11(A). The enclosure shall be secured,
> ...


 
It is in the OP, (314.23).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> It is in the OP, (314.23).





> The other is in regards to support wires, " Support wire(s) used for enclosure support shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the
> ceiling cavity." What does this mean to you? Would the wire need to be attached another structural member?


That meens to me that if you are supporting a box with wire like ceiling grid wire they want the wire pulled taut between the box and the building steel and or the wood framing...


----------



## ousoonerfan3 (Jun 29, 2008)

Regarding support wire fastened at each end, I believe they are wanting the wire attached to steel AND the grid or some other fixed structure. 

We have always used the Caddy EC311s to secure the to the grid.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You may count a hanging exit sign on a piece of rigid the same. Like in a warehouse.
Usually, if these are over a couple of feet long, we put in a piece of aircraft cable inside, and tie around the box above and bolt to the box below. 
That has been let fly (AHJ), as an independent support. You still have movement on the long stem.


----------

